# Не помогает лечение



## Регина TR (15 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте.
Мне 49 лет. Испытываю постоянные сильные головокружения, предобморочные состояния и постоянные боли в спине. 
У меня с детства выраженная вегетососудистая дистония(укачивание в транспорте.головокружение.низкое давление). Были приступы симпатоадреналовых параксизмов. Первый в 12 лет после инфекционного заболевания и стресса, с онемением всей левой половины тела, выходила из этого состояния в течении года. Второй 11 лет назад, после длительной стрессовой ситуции. Лечилась и выходила полтора года.
Имеется варикозная болезнь. Вены расширены во всем организме-нижние конечности, малый таз, брахиоцефальные сосуды.Результаты обследований: атеросклеротические изменения сосудистой стенки в виде утолщения КИМ локальное до 1.2-1,3 мм.Аугиодистония по дистопическому типу в интракраниальных артериях г.м., повышение ЛСМ в ПМА и ЗМА справа слева.Патологическая S образная извитость левой ПА в 1 сегменте. Извитость правой, левой Па интракраниально.Венозная дисциркуляция в бассейне вены Розенталя,вены Галена,подзатылочном сплетении,в прямом синусе.
В течении последних 3-х постоянные боли в области поястничного отдела позвоночника, усиливющиеся при длительном нахождении на ногах.Совсем не могу стоять, во время горизонтального положения тела не могу безболезненно повернуться на бок. Боли по ощушениям похожи на мышечные.Имеются грыжи в поястничном отделе позвоночника размером до 7мм. Иррадиации в ногу бывают редко,боль постоянная изматывающая.МР-признаки остеохондроза пояст.-крест.отдела поз-ка.Димффузная протрузия диска L4-L-5/Задняя парамедианная левосторонняя грыжа диска L-5-S-1.Гемангиома L3.
Со стороны сердца-концентрическое ремоделирование левого желудочка.
Диагносцированы холесцистопанкреатит,обменная нефропатия.
Анализы крови в норме.Арт.давление 90/60- до 110/70. При нахождении на солнце может поднятся и до 150/90.
Головной мозг: арахнаидальный изменения ликворокистозного характера.Вариант развития Виллизиева круга.Гипоплазия левой ПМА.Ассимитрия кровотока по ПА.
Назначения невролога выполняю (назначаются нестероидные противосполительные средства,сосудистые препараты,хондропротекторы,витамины гр.Б,миелорелоксанты).
Лечение осложняется тем,что на многие препараты имеется неадекватная реакция организма,наступает ухудщение со стороны сосудистой истемы(головокружение,заторможенность,неясность сознания).
На миелорелаксанты,практически все, расслабление кишечника.
Периодически назначают препараты,типа ЛИРИКА,Катадалон,которые пить не могу совсем,наступает ухудшение со стороны сосудов головного мозга.
Чувствую себя плохо.Может быть у вас будут какие-нибудь рекомендации,как улучшить самочувствие.Пробовала заниматься пилатосом, йогой,не могу,из-за болей в спине. Выезжаю на европейские курорты(оз. Хевиз).Не помогает ничего.


----------



## La murr (15 Фев 2014)

*Регина TR*, здравствуйте!
Доктора ответят Вам при первой же возможности.
Если имеются снимки (МРТ, КТ), пожалуйста, разместите их в своей теме. О том, как это правильно сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## линуксоид (15 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Регина TR*, здравствуйте!
> Доктора ответят Вам при первой же возможности.
> Если имеются снимки (МРТ, КТ), пожалуйста, разместите их в своей теме. О том, как это правильно сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


Отвечу однозначно сегодня, проблема со временем.
Тут ответ будет длинным и подробным.


Уважаемая Регина, чтобы понять, что с Вами происходит  и вывести рекомендации к улучшению состояния, я бы разделил все на отдельные составляющие, а именно

1) Синдром ВСД

2) Дорсалгия

3) Проблемы со стороны сердца - концентрическое ремоделирование левого желудочка (обычно вызванное гипертрофией левого желудочка, возможно другими причинами)

4) Холецистопанкреатит

5) Нефропатия
Вроде бы все из того, что Вы озвучили. Каждая из этих проблем требует отдельного разговора, обследования и лечения у соответствующего специалиста. Насколько я Вас правильно понимаю, на первом плане  в данный момент у Вас первые две проблемы.
Синдром ВСД. С этим у Вас сложная ситуация. Из того что Вы озвучили понятно,что Вы имеете
а) Врожденные аномалии сосудов головного мозга (патологическая извитость левой ПА, особенности строения Виллизиева круга, гипоплазия левой ПМА, извитость правой и левой ПА интракраниально)
б) Атеросклероз сосудов головного мозга (локальные утолщения КИМ)
в) Интракраниальную венозную дисциркуляцию
г) Локальные расширения паутинной оболочки головного мозга (ликворокистозного характера)

Дорсалгия вызвана
а) Гемангиома L3
б) Грыжи и протрузия дисков поясничного отдела позвоночника

Вроде все. Теперь по сути.
Вот когда так системно разложил Вашу проблему, проще понять, как ее решать -  в плане к каким специалистам обращаться.
Что касательно ВСД. Я бы советовал обращаться
1)Нейрохирург
2)Невропатолог
Поскольку для  купирования синдрома ВСД в Вашем случае будет необходима консультация именно таких специалистов, а не одного из них. Проблема действительно сложная и требует большого терпения и опыта лечения каждого из мною перечисленных пунктов.

Дорсалгия.
Мне сложно судить о гемангиоме, я не нейрохирург + снимка не видел. Поэтому сложно судить о необходимости оперативного лечения - *необходимо сделать МРТ* и проконсультироваться у нейрохирурга по этому поводу.Как и по поводу грыж и протрузий. *Можно сделать МРТ поясничного +крестцового отдела и выложить на форум - доктора дадут рекомендацию.*

Что касается сердца. 
Проконсультируйтесь у кардиолога  на предмет возможной гипертрофии миокарда. Сделайте ЭКГ перед этим. Кардиологу будет понятней картина. Сделайте обязательно липидограмму. Возможно проблему на начальных этапах можно будет устранить диетой. Если  врач посчитает это недостаточным (по результатам липидограммы) прийдется принимать статины.
По пунктам решайте проблему в таком порядке, как я изложил.
Если будут вопросы - задавайте. Общими усилиями будем отвечать.


----------



## Регина TR (16 Фев 2014)

Спасибо большое за ответ


----------



## Александр Ильич (11 Мар 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> По пунктам решайте проблему в таком порядке, как я изложил.


Уважаемый, линуксоид, Ваши советы по меньшей мере непрофессиональны. 
Что такое "синдром ВСД" и зачем консультация невролога и тем более нейрохирурга?
С чего Вы взяли, что боль в спине вызвана гемангиомой и/или грыжей/протрузией?
Где в вопросе показания для выполнения МРТ, которую Вы рекомендуете?

По первоначальному вопросу: из дополнительного обследования, думаю, есть смысл проверить гормоны щитовидной железы.


----------



## линуксоид (12 Мар 2014)

Александр Ильич написал(а):


> 1)Уважаемый, линуксоид, Ваши советы по меньшей мере непрофессиональны.
> Что такое "синдром ВСД" и зачем консультация невролога и тем более нейрохирурга?
> 2)С чего Вы взяли, что боль в спине вызвана гемангиомой и/или грыжей/протрузией?
> 3)Где в вопросе показания для выполнения МРТ, которую Вы рекомендуете?
> ...


Ответ
Просто пытался систематизировать первый пост
1) Да Бога ради, я абсолютно не навязываюсь -  пост висел сутки, но доктора решили не отвечать, хоть и их профиль.
2) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Вегетососудистая_дистония
Внесите изменения в википедию + пожалуйста, внесите изменения в МКБ 10 (F45.3) +МКБ 9 (306.2), они, видимо, тоже не в курсе.
Бывает что боли в спине возникают по причине гемангиомы и(или) грыжи / протрузии. Особенно, когда они есть в наличии.
3) Как бы внимательно прочитал пост №1
4) Возможно Вы правы.

*Александр Ильич*, Вы помогайте активней, на форум доктора по профилю редко заходят.


----------



## Регина TR (12 Мар 2014)

И мне хотелось бы увидеть несколько вариантов решения моей проблемы. 
Заранее спасибо за попытки разобраться. 
Сделала МРТ головного мозга. 
Там - умеренно выраженные участки глиоза.


----------



## La murr (12 Мар 2014)

Регина TR написал(а):


> ...Сделала МРТ головного мозга.
> Там - умеренно выраженные участки глиоза.


Регина, покажите снимки, пожалуйста - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Регина TR (4 Июн 2014)

Пишу вновь о своих проблемах. Очень хочется все же разобраться, что со мной происходит.На фоне достаточно сильных болей в области правой лопатки, в марте произошла полная окклюзия 3-х вен правой руки , через неделю- тромбоз наружных вен правой ноги(варикозная болезнь около 20 лет, не оперирована). После долгих мытарств обследована по поводу тромбофелии и скв, оба диагноза исключены. На варфарине. Теперь к болям в области поястнично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, присоединились боли в области шеи, лопатки, боли в руке. Голова по-прежнему кружится.Последний диагноз невролога-сенсорная полинейропатия. Вегетативная дистония.Начальные признаки хнмк. Лечение не назначено. Клинические и биохимические анализы крови в норме. Может кому-нибудь из докторов будет интересен мой случай. Буду рада любому мнению.


----------



## линуксоид (4 Июн 2014)

Регина TR написал(а):


> Пишу вновь о своих проблемах. Очень хочется все же разобраться, что со мной происходит.На фоне достаточно сильных болей в области правой лопатки, в марте произошла полная окклюзия 3-х вен правой руки , через неделю- тромбоз наружных вен правой ноги(варикозная болезнь около 20 лет, не оперирована). После долгих мытарств обследована по поводу тромбофелии и скв, оба диагноза исключены. На варфарине. Теперь к болям в области поястнично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, присоединились боли в области шеи, лопатки, боли в руке. Голова по-прежнему кружится.Последний диагноз невролога-сенсорная полинейропатия. Вегетативная дистония.Начальные признаки хнмк. Лечение не назначено. Клинические и биохимические анализы крови в норме. Может кому-нибудь из докторов будет интересен мой случай. Буду рада любому мнению.


При такой клинической картине + на фоне постоянного приема антикоагулянтов? Поменяйте лабораторию, мой Вам совет.


----------



## Регина TR (4 Июн 2014)

Лабораторий было несколько. Находилась на стацианарном лечении 2 раза. Сдавала анализы по меньшей мере трижды в каждой больнице, да еще самостоятельно в частных лабораториях, специально в разных. Сомнений нет. Контроль приема антикоагулянтов(мно) осуществляю. А Вы предполагаете у меня что?


----------



## линуксоид (4 Июн 2014)

Регина TR написал(а):


> Лабораторий было несколько. Находилась на стацианарном лечении 2 раза. Сдавала анализы по меньшей мере трижды в каждой больнице, да еще самостоятельно в частных лабораториях, специально в разных. Сомнений нет. Контроль приема антикоагулянтов(мно) осуществляю. А Вы предполагаете у меня что?


На мой взгляд нужен нормальный, адекватный невролог, способный  побеседовать с Вами очно, детально Вас выслушав, изучив все, что Вы имеете в плане обследования. Возможно это выявит проблему и пути ее решения.
Другими словами, Вам нужен "Ваш" доктор. Такие случаи разрешаются по моему опыту только на очном приеме.....


----------



## Регина TR (4 Июн 2014)

Согласна.


----------



## Марголит (24 Июн 2014)

Регина,прочла все ваши симптомы и подумалось-словно с меня списали,даже возраст а мы одного,ну небольшие расхождения есть конечно,плюс давление у меня высокое(а все остальное и про срывы и про транспорт-головокружения...) К чему я это,да к тому что проблемы похожи,а описываем мы по разному, каждая в силу своих эмоций.И подумалось мне что тут не только во врачах дело,а в нашем восприятии жизни.Что вы делаете днями(стоять больно,лежать -тоже,а сидеть? Может сидеть легче?)Попробуйте смотреть комедии,даже через силу,просто включайте в ю-тюбе и смотрите,а еще там много лекций есть как что то изменить в себе. У меня от этих болей тоже крышу иногда совсем сносит.Чувствую что организм разладился и работает как расстроенный инструмент.Одно лечишь,другому хуже и тд.Но одно очевидно,пока есть жизненная сила,а это желания-любые,есть настроение-есть шанс нормально жить. Даже со всеми этими проблемами что у нас есть.Попробуйте не хождение по врачам,а что то другое поставить за цель.Например, вам нужно посетить какие то места.Это по началу звучит глупо,но вы представьте: нужно решить как туда добраться и выполнить задуманное,а еще между намеченными поездками посетить врача,сделать процедуры и тд. Получается что делать будете то же самое,но голова занята другим.Ждать немедленного улучшения нет смысла,оно у нас связано напрямую с нервами.
Сама на форуме не первый день,когда совсем плохо по началу старалась не жаловаться и замыкаясь доводила себя до крайностей.А потом обратилась за помощью и нашла ее здесь.Не замыкайтесь и не оставайтесь наедине с проблемой. Никто здесь вас не упрекнет за слабость,поверьте.Если бы не форум,если бы не врачи,модератор наш,наши добрые и отзывчивые форумчане не знаю что бы от меня осталось к сегодняшнему дню.При каждой смене лекарств крышу срывает и не всегда понимаю вовремя почему? Так что когда становится легче сама тороплюсь помочь таким как я.Вот и вы,не пропадайте.Может вам нужна поддержка,а может ваш рассказ поможет кому то.Держитесь и удачи!


----------

